# GTAAquaria Reputation Points



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

So I am new to this forum....in fact I am new to forums in general . I click on User CP and there is a forum I commented on.

It shows me the forum and then on the top it says Reputation Points, not sure what it means. I got 20 points (good or bad, hope it is good) for suggesting putting rocks in toilet. LOL.

Here is the link.

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=597810#post597810

What are those points for?
Anyone know?

Can you LOSE points for bad info?

Like most of us on this forum I am pretty sure we get most of our useful information from the internet or other forums or this forum or experience.

I have found that this forum is full of useful information.

Thanks for setting it up.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Rep points are for things like good posting or good information to show the reputation of the poster - the more rep points, the more helpful their posts have been in the past. As members stay on longer or contribute very informative posts, or are very helpful members (ie, identification, troubleshooting, etc), they build up rep points.

On this site as you build up rep points, you'll get more of the green card-thingies under your avatar - a quick glance or hover over them might give you some inkling as to how knowledgeable a member is - especially useful if you're a noob (or even "experts") to easily identify who's a good source for info, and who's word might need some verification (just in case).

On the flip side, if you give crappy info, you can lose points - members who routinely give bad advice have red cards, meaning use their advice with caution!

All in all, it's a decent system - as users use it more it can really help


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

who evaluates the info/opinions given? just curious.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Nobody - I think if someone's being a jackass and abusing the system we can step in though


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

It is a peer system that shows when people are thankful for your help or you said something they agree with or felt needed saying. On the flip side they can also disagree with you or point out when you are being an ass.


----------

